# Crested gecko morphs



## tprince (Oct 4, 2021)

Hey all, need help identifying the morphs, breeder told me harlequin and full pinstripe respectively but I’m not to sure on that.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Crested gecko morphs aren't really properly defined and are basically subject to interpretation. The only true morphs for them are dalalmatian, lily white and axanthic. 

So if your breeder says they are that, they are probably that, but it doesn't really matter as they aren't true "morphs" like in other species


----------



## M1chelle (May 20, 2020)

tprince said:


> Hey all, need help identifying the morphs, breeder told me harlequin and full pinstripe respectively but I’m not to sure on that.
> View attachment 353936
> View attachment 353937
> View attachment 353936
> View attachment 353937


I would agree with the seller. First - pinstripe, second - harlequin


----------



## tprince (Oct 4, 2021)

Thank you


----------

